

Developing an App for iOS, Android and Windows Phone - a Comparative Study - ofrommel
http://www.zetalab.de/blog/developing-an-app-for-ios-android-and-windows-phone-a-comparative-study/
During the last six months I have written the same mobile app for the three major (or to-be major) platforms, that is iOS, Android and Windows Phone. The article details some of the experiences I made while doing this.
======
gamblor956
Be forewarned: the comparative study uses _old_ copies of the Android (2.3!)
and Windows Phone (7) SDKs, so this study is probably of limited use.

~~~
cbs
You need to target android API level 10 to reach the most of the market.

<http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html>

------
vavoida
great, detailed read

